# Tell Me What You Think About This Idea...



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok Guys,

So I'm facing a dilemma, I recently bought a new Ariens 28 Plus with the 291 Ariens AX engine. The first couple of times I have used it I was pretty impressed with it, with the exception of how it handled the plow pile at the end of the driveway. When I hit the pile it really bogged down and I was only in 1st gear. 

The second part of the dilemma is that I have an old Ariens that has been in my family for year that has a bad engine on it, it's a model 924048 ST724. Other than the old Tec engine that is blown the blower is in excellent shape, plus its been in the family since new so it has some sentimental value to it.

Here's my thinking...I want to pull the 291cc AX off my new blower and put it on the old St724 and then buy a new 414cc or 369cc AX engine and put it on my 28 Plus...What are your thoughts? This is the only project I have going at this time so I have a little extra cash setting around to buy the engine, my main concern is that the new, larger AX engine would fit on my 28 Plus without issue.

Thanks guys,

Justin


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Arent the deluxe and the platinum the same tractor? 


> I have a little extra cash setting around to buy the engine, my main concern is that the new, larger AX engine would fit on my 28 Plus without issue.


Wait for someone else to confirm, but I think it will be an easy swap.
As to the ease of putting the modern 291cc AX on a classic...


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

When you say bogged down, I would think lean on the A/F ratio. Maybe worth it to try a larger jet size Before you swap out to new engine.

As for the old thrower, there are lots of options. Most will require some sort of modifications.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Sounds like an easy swap. Only problem is I'm sure you will lose the warranty on the NEW machine by replacing the engine???


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Sounds like an easy swap. Only problem is I'm sure you will lose the warranty on the NEW machine by replacing the engine???


I thought about this for a minute and then testosterone took over...lol! I'm ok with the warranty being gone.

Justin


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

scrappy said:


> When you say bogged down, I would think lean on the A/F ratio. Maybe worth it to try a larger jet size Before you swap out to new engine.
> 
> As for the old thrower, there are lots of options. Most will require some sort of modifications.


Never thought about a jet size adjustment, was so focused on a larger engine and one for the old one. Anyone else think anything of the jet size adjustment???

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

drawing with specs, dimensions and such located at
http://lctusa.com/resources/PGH45163_Online_Service_Man_revD_101413.pdf


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

h2o999 said:


> Never thought about a jet size adjustment, was so focused on a larger engine and one for the old one. Anyone else think anything of the jet size adjustment???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Justin


Dunno if enough HP gained with jet size adjustment, I find your original idea was very good but first you have to measure the old Tec engine and shaft size and so forth. Btw should you decide to purchase the 369cc could you let me know how much they want for it? Good Luck


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

Normex said:


> Btw should you decide to purchase the 369cc could you let me know how much they want for it? Good Luck


I definitely will let you know, I have emailed both Ariens and LCT for a quote.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it's a cool idea. Keeping the old blower for sentimental reasons is just the right thing to do. And repowering it with a new Ariens engine would make it one of a kind and a sweet blower. I am one for originality, but I also understand how difficult it is to find and maintain an old engine in good shape. I say go for it (as long as everything lines up as previously mentioned) but you must post some pics!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

This guy bought a 28" deluxe with a AX414 from a dealer new 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/32970-my-new-deluxe-28-ax414.html


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You'll need to make some type of mounting bracket for the LCT to fit on your 924048. The footprint of the LCT puts the mount holes over the angles of the tractor body (side to side), past the flat area. It's not so wide as to interfere with the handle bars though. Plenty of room front to back. Refurbing a 924038 that had a blown Tec 7hp. Mine was a 1" crank and the LCT 291 I got was also so I could keep the OEM double Sheave. I'd check out small engine warehouse for a price. I've had great luck with them and fast shipping. I noticed, however, they don't seem to have the bigger LCT's listed anymore.


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

jtclays said:


> You'll need to make some type of mounting bracket for the LCT to fit on your 924048. The footprint of the LCT puts the mount holes over the angles of the tractor body (side to side), past the flat area. It's not so wide as to interfere with the handle bars though. Plenty of room front to back. Refurbing a 924038 that had a blown Tec 7hp. Mine was a 1" crank and the LCT 291 I got was also so I could keep the OEM double Sheave. I'd check out small engine warehouse for a price. I've had great luck with them and fast shipping. I noticed, however, they don't seem to have the bigger LCT's listed anymore.


Thank you Sir!!! I took measurements last night and it looks like everything will fit, however as you said in your post, I will need to make some mounting brackets as the mounting holes on the LCT are too wide, not sure if I want to do this, I was hoping I wouldn't have to alter the machine too much. Maybe I'll order the 414 for my 28 Plus, sell the 291 and then rebuild the old Tec.

Thanks for the info,

Justin


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> This guy bought a 28" deluxe with a AX414 from a dealer new
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/32970-my-new-deluxe-28-ax414.html


Yeah, none of these made it to Southeast South Dakota, they all stayed out to the Northeast from what my local dealer told me, dang-it, would have been much easier just to buy what I wanted instead of having to modify a new machine, o'well, what fun would that be?

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Have you asked the dealer about trading in the almost new machine for a higher priced plat 30 or plat 30 sho ? Maybe even a pro 28 ? Just to see if the upgrade can be cost effective and they may be able to sell yours as a " demo machine " ? 
Can't hurt to ask .


----------

